# What would this be worth?



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

As of now i am a sub with a tractor for a local co. Wouldn't mind getting a few of my own places and may have the opportunity to do so with another person. I would supply the tractor, and the partner would salt and do cleanup with a skid.

Heres the place, its a 24/7 facility.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

up to 2" $73.00


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I would do it for $69.00 up 3"!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

A national will get it and get you to do it for $25!.....LOL


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

How long will it take you to do it? How many acres? I would have more than a tractor and a skid there...


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

depending on the size of the two machines and whether or not a truck is there id say 2-3 hrs to do a full push up to a 6 inch storm


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now a backhoe with just a bucket, and a grader, both do it in 6hrs on a 6'' snowfall. A tractor and a skid should do it much faster then a slow grader and an inefficient backhoe, especially if both skid and tractor have pushers on them. The place is around 6 acres.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

pusher blades will be the only way to go IMO. i do a store thats about 2.5 acres with a backhoe and skid. both have pushers and a 6 in takes one hour on the dot


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

The biggest thing you have to look at is what is it going to cost YOU not the next guy YOU.. if you cannot make money on it there is no point in doing it... you have to figure that out and then figure out what you want to make on it.. Next what is the competition like in your area.. the more comp. the tighter price you have to have... I do a complex about that size for 300 a push plus salt...... start with what you charge hourly and figure out how much time you will have into it....


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd do it for $100 a push + $80 for salt and $25 more for sidewalks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;1279974 said:


> I'd do it for $100 a push + $80 for salt and $25 more for sidewalks.


Sorry to say but your out to lunch.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1280053 said:


> Sorry to say but your out to lunch.


A Cheap Lunch........



EGLC;1279974 said:


> I'd do it for $100 a push + $80 for salt and $25 more for sidewalks.


I hope your Kidding........


----------

